# Random Scary Sounds



## wAkethedeAd (Apr 13, 2009)

Looking for sites to download random sounds. Mainly zombie growls, groans, screams and moans as well as some circus music etc. I'm sure there are tons of threads already dealing with this so sorry if this has been discussed millions of times before. Thanks Tons!!!  \m/


----------



## Sparrow (Aug 9, 2010)

www.soundbible.com has a lot of good stuff to choose from.


----------



## wAkethedeAd (Apr 13, 2009)

wow that place is pretty neat.. Thanks Sparrow!!


----------



## Sparrow (Aug 9, 2010)

As for music
http://incompetech.com/m/c/royalty-free/

This guy makes some really good music and has a whole set of "Oddities" section for a circus side show. All the music is royalty free as well. I also suggest picking up Nox Arcana cd for their "Circus Diabolique" album.


----------



## wAkethedeAd (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow.. Much Thanks!! Both sites are full of useful sounds. Really appreciate it. Gonna check out the Nox Arcana you mentioned.


----------



## Sparrow (Aug 9, 2010)

No problem. I use these sites for our haunt's music all the time.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

thx for the link,, im gonna have some fun with this stuff


----------



## wAkethedeAd (Apr 13, 2009)

Seriously I could listen to the Nox Arcana music all day, thanks a lot for sharing. Oddly some of the stuff sounds familiar yet didn't know a group or band existed that did that stuff.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

wAkethedeAd said:


> Looking for sites to download random sounds. Mainly zombie growls, groans, screams and moans as well as some circus music etc.


Pm'ed you a link with some stuff I've collected you might be able to use !


----------



## wAkethedeAd (Apr 13, 2009)

Dark lord said:


> Pm'ed you a link with some stuff I've collected you might be able to use !


Thanks again Dark Lord!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Always glad to help when i can


----------



## Talbert (Aug 23, 2011)

Try http://www.freesound.org

It has a lot of stuff.


----------

